# In Search of English Golden Retriever Breeder (NJ area)



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Would anyone be able to recommend a breeder of English (cream-colored) Golden Retrievers in the NJ area? We are looking to acquire a pet-quality, female puppy. We have three children (ages 4, 6, & 11). Temperament is extremely important. Would prefer puppies raised in a home. We are willing to wait up to a year to adopt a sweet natured dog.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Debra,
I hope you will take a look at some of the stickys posted on this forum and read over them as you do more research on breeders. I think it will help you be a more informed consumer and a happier dog owner in the end. Any breeder should be doing the 4 major health clearances on their dogs (hips, heart, eyes and elbows) and be able to show you the paperwork proving it. The temperament is the hallmark of the breed, but due to over breeding (people who aren't very knowledgeable about goldens breeding dogs who are less than ideal) there are plenty of stories of dogs who are not as good with people or other dogs as they should be.

When you choose a golden retriever puppy with a major emphasis being on color, you will really limit your choices of good breeders. Because the very, very light cream color is not accepted by the Golden Retriever club of America, you will not find many breeders in America placing an emphasis on this color. (They don't want to breed puppies outside of the breed standard) Good breeders show their dogs in conformation dog shows to make sure they get outside opinions on the quality of their dog's physical characteristics before they breed them. (someone who isn't biased telling them that their dog is structurally sound and is healthy enough to do anything) 

If they want a championship on their dog they would have to get it in Canada (where the lightest colors are accepted) which is going to cost more money. In my opinion, the really top tier breeder will also be showing her dogs in some form of 'doggy sport' like obedience or agility or hunt tests, anything to show that the dogs she breeds are trainable and have the perfect golden temperament. Anything less and you run more of a risk that someone is breeding less than ideal dogs. You want a breeder who is trying to produce a dog that looks and acts like a golden retriever and stays within the breed club's written standard.

There are defenitely reputable breeders of lighter colored goldens, but you will have to be very careful about finding them. I have 3 kids (5, 9 and 14) and know how important the 'golden temperament' is. I have been down the road of having a dog with a temperament that was intolerant of the neighborhood kids and it was heartbreaking. My first rule of thumb after learning a really tough lesson is that in the future any breeder I ever deal with will have to be concentrating on temperament and trainability and health in their puppies. The rest is just icing and honestly doesn't mean much. I promise that whatever shade of golden you end up with, it'll be your favorite.

There are folks on the forum who may be able to make some suggestions, but I hope you'll think a little about how much more important to your kids it is to have a dog they can hug than it is for their dog to be the lightest golden on the block. Best of luck with your search...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a great website to start your search:

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

> My first rule of thumb after learning a really tough lesson is that in the future any breeder I ever deal with will have to be concentrating on temperament and trainability and health in their puppies.


That fits my breeder to a T.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi! I'm using a slightly different user name, as I couldn't remember my password for the first one. Thanks to all of you for your imput- I truly value all of your insights, and thank you for sharing your experiences with me. The website posted was also very helpful. We were able to locate a puppy right away. Indeed, our new puppy, Winter, is on my lap as I type this. She is 13 weeks old female, very light coat color (white with maybe a bit of cream on the ears), and came from a breeder who provided health clearances for her sire and dam. The breeder was very forthcoming with information and even delivered the puppy to us. Our vet examined her today and said she is healthy, and her temperament is a dream- so loving and devoted.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

We need pictures, please.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I do hope that you saw the puppy at home with its Mother and saw the way that it was reared and that you have copies of the parents health clearances. I am always concerned when a pupy is delivered. Annef


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

ooooo..I want see pictures please!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. I LOVE her name. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition!! Please post pictures!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I did receive copies of her parents' health clearances. I was invited to visit the kennel, but honestly, the breeder was quite a distance from us, and delivery was just so much easier. She was sold to me with limited registration as a "light golden"; she photographs white, but her head/ears are more of a pale cream. I clicked on "advanced mode" & tried to upload a photo, but there is a server error.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Pleased to hear that- hope she is everything you wanted Annef


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

how far was the breeder? I live in the northern jersey and drove about 7 hours to see the breeder in Virginia.....

though there is a breeder in North NJ .... near my house who does breed/show English goldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! You were lucky to find an available puppy so quickly! Lots of members here have to wait months and months, stalking the puppy threads and living vicariously!  Can't wait to see photos.... When the dust settles, don't forget to find your puppy kindergarten (if you haven't already) it makes all the difference in the world! Best of Luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I bought two Goldens, sight unseen, I cannot fault anyone who doesn't go to the breeder's . But I have such a double standard (and I know this), if you want one of my pups, you'd better come visit(if you live within visiting distance)!! But I got crotchety when people from Boston, 1 1/2 hours away couldn't be bothered to visit.... And not only that, but they were not available when the pups were ready to go home... Makes me think the effort wouldn't be there...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> But I got crotchety when people from Boston, 1 1/2 hours away couldn't be bothered to visit....


I have bounced people off my list for not visiting. A woman in Salem NH about an hour a way came up once on the first visiting day and then never again... the pups were 8 weeks old (i keep to ten weeks) and she hadn't come up again and I bounced her off my list...


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am still trying to post a photo, but somehow I can't get it to post. Any tips? I clicked on Manage Attachments, selected the file, and clicked Upload, and then got an error message.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Incidentally, on Friday we had to put our 16 year old dog (mixed breed) to sleep. I had her since she was 4 months old. We have watched her decline all winter, and although I was willing to wait a year for a puppy, I saw that the kids really had a need in their hearts for a new addition to the family. I changed my mind and decided to try to obtain a puppy prior to saying goodbye to our sweet old dog. When I found a breeder who had health clearances and took the time to answer my questions, I went with her. It just was not feasible for us to drive six hours with an ill older dog, the kids school/activity schedules, etc to check out the kennel. Since our last dog was a rescue who I found roaming the neighborhood, and who grew to be the most wonderful dog I've ever had the pleasure of knowing and loving, perhaps I have a different perspective about checking out the kennel in person- it didn't seem critical for me to do this. I did visit two other breeders prior- one would give me no info until I got there, and another was charging $2,500 a pup (American type/traditional golden) and had NO dogs on the premises- she told me (after I got there) that she only has males that she studs out & that she gets pick of the littler, so her only available puppies were from out of state and were from other breeder's females. I avoided all pups from the Lancaster/Amish area puppy mills. Winter seems to be a sweet dog so far, and starts obedience classes in a week. I think she'll grow to be a fine dog.


----------



## hockeydad8 (Feb 17, 2010)

I also live in NJ and we are starting our search for an English Type Golden after losing our best friend "Winger" to cancer unexpectedly. We miss him alot and so does out 2 year old Bernese Mountain Dog. Any info you can provide would be helpful


----------

